# Albino Cory cat EXTREMLY hurt. :(



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

I woke up this morning to all of my fish acting normally, when I noticed my cory cat was MISSING AN EYE?!? like, completly, gone, sucked out, 

after getting over the first shock waves of it, i looked at her a bit closer/

and saw she was BREATHING, and swimming (slowly)a round the tank?!?!

then i read this http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-57830.html

Can fish survive this?! ive accually had this happen, sortof, before, 

both of my last fatalities, my male gold gourami, a zebra danio and a rummynosetetra, all had missing eyes when i found them dead, i just figured it to be the other fish pecking at the dead ones, and going for the softest tissue first.

could this have something to do with the internal parasite im treating atm? 

Please respond, i dont know what to do 

also would a waterchange help? These corys were in the tank before anyother tankmates, and ive never had problems with anyone bothering them,


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

now im reading that bgks are "eye biters" and "suck" the food into there mouths, 

id never heard of this before, but could it be the problem? The bgk never seemes to bother the corys before, maby pushing them out of the way to get food, but never anything else...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it's kind of like saying that your pit bull never bit anybody..til today...
black ghosts are predators..they hunt at night..
i ave seen a lot of fish missing an eye and doing just fine..and there are species of fish that have no eyes..they do just fine too..


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

well, she seems fine, ate the heck outta some mysis this evning, so she can deffinatley still see/find food. Did a water change to make sure it heals allright, 

I have a QT, that im trying to breed ghost shrimp in ATM, but should i transfer her to there? She seems to be doing fine,


----------

